# Snow Blower Question



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

Hey all - Hope this one isn't too long

I found a minty barely used Snow Thrower for my GT5000. Its a model # 24846 off a 6000 series tractor and the seller is asking $700 for it - firm. I checked the compatibilty chart and it shows as a match for my machine. Actually the sticker under my hood lists it also.

Here's the question, the seller is selling it for someone else. He sent me the photos (about a 3 hr drive away) and the unit looks perfect. I downloaded the manual from the Sears site and looked at all those little nuts bolts and brackets that I might need. The unit is completely assembled but I am concerned about the items that may have been left on the old tractor (which he states isn't available anymore). The picture shows the thrower sitting in a garage but how much will (could) be missing from the tractor end.

When reading the thrower manual I noticed that a lot of the hardware that is shown bolted to the frame, looks alot like the ones that came with my dozer blade.

Now $700 is quite a bit more than a $50 mistake. I don't want to take that kind of hit for a potential nightmare installation. I would hate to have to hunt down every little nut and bolt.

Does anyone here have the dozer and snow thrower setup? Is the mounting hardware the same? Does the snow thrower use the deck lift mechanism like the dozer blade or does it have it's own?

Also what about the pully issue. Is there a pully setup that could have been left on the old tractor or does it bolt right to my existing without any additional parts?

I think you see my concerns. Any help at all would be appreciated. I would really like to skip the drive if it's a wrong move but then again I would be saving about $500 if things could work out.

Thanks in advance

paul o's


----------



## GaryE (Feb 6, 2005)

Where is it located? Maybe someone here that is close to it's location can help you out.

Gary


----------



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

I emailed the seller last night and he promptly returned my message. He says he believes he has all the parts that mount on the tractor also.

He is going to lay them all out and photograph them. His last photos were very high quality so I believe that if he does the same, I should be able to compare against the manual and see what or what not is missing.

Now the only question that remains is "does the snow thrower use the deck lever and raising hardware" I really hated redoing that whole setup everytime I wanted to use my dozer blade. I understand that obviously the cutting deck will be removed for snow blowing, I just hate the reconfiguration of the stuff underneath. I know some folks say that it only takes 10 minutes, but for me something always went wrong which turned it in to a major pain.

Can anyone that has the Snow Thrower unit explain its basic operation as far as raising, lowering and seasonal mount and removal?

Thanks

paul o's


----------

